# libnodave-0.8.1



## Zottel (16 November 2005)

Version 0.8.1 kann ist jetzt verfügbar. Sie enthält eine Korrektur für MPI-Verbindungen (vermeidet Aufhängen bei Unterbrechung der Verbindung) und ein paar neue Funktionen für .NET.


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

Hallo,

läuft libnodave auch mit der Accon S7 Simulation ?

Michael


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> läuft libnodave auch mit der Accon S7 Simulation ?


Habe ich noch nicht getestet. Da aber libnodave über RFC1006 kommunizieren kann, steht dem sicher nichts im Wege und ich sage *JA*.


----------



## Ralle (16 November 2005)

@Zottel

Hat sich beim s7Online-Protokoll etwas verändert?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> läuft libnodave auch mit der Accon S7 Simulation ?
> 
> Michael



Hallo,

ACCONtrol S7 ist ein echtes S7-Laufzeitsystem*, das mit jeder
Software läuft, die ISO-on-TCP bzw. RFC1006 unterstützt.
Libnodave ist da keine Ausnahme, und falls wider erwarten
doch was klemmt, werden Zottel und mein Kollege Rainer Hönle 
das sicher aus der Welt schaffen.

*die Simulation unterstützt keine echte (physikalische) E/As 

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Zottel (16 November 2005)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> @Zottel
> 
> Hat sich beim s7Online-Protokoll etwas verändert?


Jein. Nichts, was irgendwelche Probleme beseitigen könnte. Allerdings wird die Verbindung zur s7onlinx.dll (nicht die zur CPU) jetzt mit einem ausdrücklichen Aufruf der neuen Funktion closeS7online geschlossen (und nicht mehr in disconnectAdapter). Ob das nun richtiger ist, da bin ich mir selbst nicht sicher :-(.


----------



## seeba (17 November 2005)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sage nun auch ja. Hab mir vorhin die Demo heruntergeladen und es läuft ohne Probleme über ISO over TCP/IP. Hatte allerdings nur Version 0.8.0 von libnodave!


----------

